# Raf West Raynham *pic heavy*



## fazwold (Sep 13, 2009)

Visited with Mimble soon to be my loverley wife, vast site but much of it has now been boarded up again.. but it was still worth the effort... 

the single airmans accomodation






Type C hanger


























The control tower











the fire section round the back of the control tower






the dome 






various other buildings









































the Guardroom.





Station HQ






Parachute packing shed ??






thanks for looking


----------



## Mimble (Sep 13, 2009)

Great explore today!!
I love your photos - wish mine'd come out that well.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Great explore today!!
> I love your photos - wish mine'd come out that well.



Nice work Faz, looks like it was well worth the Effort. Could you not get into the Big Control Tower?


----------



## Mimble (Sep 13, 2009)

No, we couldn't.
Very secure and I for one am not going 3 storeys up a ladder in a faint hope


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Mimble said:


> No, we couldn't.
> Very secure and I for one am not going 3 storeys up a ladder in a faint hope



Ah I see! I would have been the same then, not good over 2 foot off the Ground!


----------



## Mimble (Sep 13, 2009)

Think metal ladder. Think high wind. Think rust.
Hello ground


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Think metal ladder. Think high wind. Think rust.
> Hello ground



Are we thinking Wobbly Ladder as well then Mimble.?


----------



## Mimble (Sep 13, 2009)

We are, Shucky, we are.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Mimble said:


> We are, Shucky, we are.



Sod that for a game of Soldiers then! I would have only just have looked from the outside like you did! I would have no way dared to go up there! I know Dab has done it though!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice report guy and girl!  
No way it's all been boarded up! Whn we wnt control tower was open, dome was open... 
Fantastic report never the less!


----------



## Bigjobs (Sep 13, 2009)

I visited this place god knows how many times, with a ~300 drive to get there I must be mad. I still have the card for the B&B we stayed at each time. The owner worked as a fireman at west raynham all his working life, all the stories he had, along with photoes and books made for a great time.

I'd have thought it would have been flat by now. 

Great report, and some great shots too.


----------



## MaBs (Sep 13, 2009)

Is'nt this the place with the bullet holes in one of the hanger doors from WWII or something along them lines?


----------



## Dab (Sep 14, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Sod that for a game of Soldiers then! I would have only just have looked from the outside like you did! I would have no way dared to go up there! I know Dab has done it though!



The ground floor doors/windows of the big control tower were wide open 3 years ago. 
I did however climb the ladder up to the top of the hangar (visible in pic 2)!

Interesting to see the dome boarded up!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Dab said:


> The ground floor doors/windows of the big control tower were wide open 3 years ago.
> I did however climb the ladder up to the top of the hangar (visible in pic 2)!
> 
> Interesting to see the dome boarded up!



Dab if you look closely in Mimble and Fazs pics of the Control Tower, I am certain there is access!.


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 21, 2009)

MaBs said:


> Is'nt this the place with the bullet holes in one of the hanger doors from WWII or something along them lines?



You are right MaBs - I was talking to a guy called Tony who was a senior officer at the base and still lives locally - he told me of the bullet holes in the supports around the doors to Hangar 1.

This place is on my list to visit, was supposed to go this past weekend, but circumstances dictated otherwise.

Some really cool pics here and from the recent visit by Black Shuck and co.


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool pics from a site i wouldn't mind paying a visit, thanks for posting


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 21, 2009)

nice photo's and great looking site would like to drop by myself and have a nosey round.


----------

